# Peugeot 407 - good secondhand buy?



## Paddylast (10 Feb 2010)

Have just test-driven a Peugeot 407 with all the bells and whistles -sunroof, MP3 player,bluetooth, electric everything! It is a 2008 diesel saloon low milage (23k)and in great condition. Price seems very competitive at 15,000 euro and road tax is also low.  I have never had one of these before but have driven a 306 for a few years and found it a great workhorse. 
Anyone know anything about the 407. Would you recommend it?. I want to hold on to it for at least 6 years.
The 3008 is the one I really want but at €26,000 I'm reluctant to have that much of a loan to pay back at this time. Also everyone I speak with tells me it will be down 2,000 euro by the time I have driven it from the garage to my home!!


----------



## Plek Trum (11 Feb 2010)

Hi Paddy - my inlaws have a 407 SW  (estate version) Its a gorgeous car, leather seats, all electrics, panoranic roof etc and very nicely styled.

The ONLY downside (it has been a an on-going one) is the onboard sensors / computer.  They have had constant issues with the warning sensors coming on very frequently (tyre pressure, pollen filters, ABS etc etc etc)  They get it checked each time at the main Peugeot dealers, they re-set the sensors again after diagnostic testing and low and behold a few weeks later something goes off again.  The roads where we are can be bad at times so it is possible the sensors are getting damaged / rattled.  Keep this is mind.  I'd buy one myself only for it!


----------



## ali (11 Feb 2010)

Plek Trum said:


> Hi Paddy - my inlaws have a 407 SW (estate version) Its a gorgeous car, leather seats, all electrics, panoranic roof etc and very nicely styled.
> 
> The ONLY downside (it has been a an on-going one) is the onboard sensors / computer. They have had constant issues with the warning sensors coming on very frequently (tyre pressure, pollen filters, ABS etc etc etc) They get it checked each time at the main Peugeot dealers, they re-set the sensors again after diagnostic testing and low and behold a few weeks later something goes off again. The roads where we are can be bad at times so it is possible the sensors are getting damaged / rattled. Keep this is mind. I'd buy one myself only for it!


 
I have a 307cc which has the same issue with sensors/on board computer. It is fixed by just resetting the computer (3 times now) and doesn't involve much expense but it would worry you a little. It also had a thing where the horn went continually while driving, stationary / whatever. It had to be disconnected and for some reason didn't get reconnected. I've been driving for 8 months now with no horn and I never knew how much road rage I had until it happened. So frustrating banging your hand on the centre of the steering wheel and nothing happening. 

A.


----------



## Eng Car 1 (11 Feb 2010)

Well, speaking from my own experience, I would say not a good buy.  I had a 306hdi and 406 hdi both were absolutely great cars, couldnt fault them. So decided to buy a 407 1.6 hdi  back in 2005. It abolutely broke my heart. Fault messages every week or so, between depollution system faults and tyre pressure faults it was a nightmare. Such a shame really, got rid of it after 1 year, never again unfortunately, they do look nice but thats about it.


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2010)

I would never buy a Peugeot full stop. Or a Renault or Citroen either for that matter. Far too unreliable despite other attractions of styling, comfort, spec etc.

Mazda 6 or Mondeo a far far better used buy IMO.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I would never buy a Peugeot full stop. Or a Renault or Citroen either for that matter. Far too unreliable despite other attractions of styling, comfort, spec etc.
> 
> Mazda 6 or Mondeo a far far better used buy IMO.


 
Strange how people's perceptions differ, I'd never buy a Ford after seeing 2 people in my family have nightmares with Focuses. I'm on my 3rd Peugeot and my wife on her 5th and between us we've never had a breakdown when on the road and only once did we have to call out the AA to get us started. 

Only issue we've had was fuses for the wash bottle blowing in the cold weather, not sure why it was happening but the local dealer was replacing them free of charge, happens every year from what I've experienced but it's a 5 minute job


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Strange how people's perceptions differ...


 
Nothing to do with perception though and individual experiences are not really relevant.

Statistically, Peugeots et al are not reliable.

Statistically, Fords are reasonably so.  Japanese generally more so.

I'm sure plenty of people have had dodgy Civics just as there are still 95 Puntos on the road.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> Nothing to do with perception though and individual experiences are not really relevant.
> 
> Statistically, Peugeots et al are not reliable.
> 
> ...


 
true, but if reliability was the most important criteria in everybodys mind, we'd all be driving Suzuki's. As for Japan, Toyota does spring to mind


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2010)

Mpsox said:


> true, but if reliability was the most important criteria in everybodys mind, we'd all be driving Suzuki's.


 
Well as it happens that is more or less my philosophy anyway! (Only ever buy Jap cars) but I know what you mean - people buy for different reasons.



> As for Japan, Toyota does spring to mind


 
Thought you might say that. 

A rare blip though, very out of character I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## Paddylast (12 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone for that input.
Have contacted the dealer again regarding the sensors.  He confirmed that these had given trouble in earlier cars. As a result they have been removed from later models thus resolving the problem. I'm pretty confident now with going ahead with the purchase.  Looking at various car sales sites it looks like a very good price too.


----------



## Caveat (12 Feb 2010)

Good luck with it if you go ahead.  I don't mean to go on about it but sensor issue aside, check a variety of reliability surveys and Peugeot do not do well generally.

Have you considered other marques in the class - e.g. mazda 6 or Mondeo as mentioned?  The other thing to consider is that French cars lose value very quickly.  Partly why you're getting a good deal now.

Don't get me wrong, 407 looks good, will be comfortable and safe as anything with great spec, BUT....well I won't say it again.


----------



## rgfuller (12 Feb 2010)

ali said:


> I have a 307cc which has the same issue with sensors/on board computer. It is fixed by just resetting the computer (3 times now) and doesn't involve much expense but it would worry you a little. It also had a thing where the horn went continually while driving, stationary / whatever. It had to be disconnected and for some reason didn't get reconnected. I've been driving for 8 months now with no horn and I never knew how much road rage I had until it happened. So frustrating banging your hand on the centre of the steering wheel and nothing happening.
> 
> A.


 
Just an asside - the horn is tested as part of the NCT, I'm not sure if it's a fail, fail advisory or recommendation but probably best to ensure it works for your next/first NCT ([broken link removed])


----------



## duncpott (20 Feb 2010)

How shall I put it ... I own a 2005 Peugeot 407SW and I wish every day for a time machine so I could go back and choose another car. Don't do it. I know they look beautiful and when they work are amazing machines but honestly, I've never had a less reliable car and the faults I've experienced are both expensive and endless. Don't don't don't


----------



## Teatime (20 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I would never buy a Peugeot full stop. Or a Renault or Citroen either for that matter. Far too unreliable despite other attractions of styling, comfort, spec etc.


 
Me too, I have owned a Peugeot and a Citroen in the past and I will never ever buy a French car again. So unreliable and costly.


----------



## rebel16 (24 Feb 2010)

I have a Peugeot 407 1.6HDI and it hasn't given me an ounce of trouble. No problem with sensors, I think they are very usefull, e.g told me parking bulb had blown the other day, if there was no sensor it'd have been that way for weeks. Likewise if tyre pressure is low.

Very economical especially on urban terrane and plenty of acceleration too when needed. Had a citroen before that and didn't have much trouble with that either other than wear and tear. Granted you can be unlucky but if you service them properly and mind them, you should be ok. If you look up any car on internet the list of problems is endless with every car...


----------



## Purple (24 Feb 2010)

[broken link removed] is a good site for reliability info.


----------



## ollie323 (25 Feb 2010)

Purple said:


> [broken link removed] is a good site for reliability info.


Good link. I see honda are ahead by a long shot in the reliability stakes. I had one and i must say, it was completely reliable. Right up to when i retired it at 300,000km.
I had a peugeot a few years ago and it broke my heart...and my wallet due to the endless repairs, car hire etc. Never again.
As far as the 407 is concerned, by all means check it out as they are a lovely car, but there is a higher chance of breakdowns.


----------

